# Chevy 350Ci 5.7 engine question



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

the question is, has anyone got one?(or know them well)

A longshot I realise, but I need some help with mine, pics etc of the carb and emission controls


:roll: 

beer available


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

does anyone know if..

a rich mixture can raise revs ? (and then die)

I know a lean one will...


thanks
John


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

bum p

come on one of you has a chevy petrol engine?

Stew?


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

PM damondunc he may well be able to help you though he may be on holiday at the moment.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks JQL will do

John


----------



## WSandME (May 16, 2007)

I used to have a '77 Chevy Monte Carlo - and I knew that engine fairly well, though it's now quite a while ago!.

I have just looked around in my garage, and tracked down the HBOL* for "Chevrolet and Chevelle V8 - 1969-1977, Full Size Sedans, Coupes & Wagons"

*"Haynes Book of Lies"

What would you like to know?


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

BOL :lol: 

can I get back to you WS?

 just outside washing the thing


----------

